# Tabernacle Making-Model



## ChristopherPaul (Nov 6, 2006)

Tabernacle Making-Model

This seemes good for educational purposes.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Nov 6, 2006)

What is a good book(s) for explaining the type and shadows found in the Tabernacle?

My children will soon be going over this in their studies; I would like to make sure we all understand when we get there.


----------



## Scott (Nov 7, 2006)

I have the model. It is good.

You might also like the Tabernacle Video, which is good too. There is one on the Temple of Solomon too.

Also check out Herein is Love: Exodus. 

Scott


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Nov 9, 2006)

Scott said:


> I have the model. It is good.
> 
> You might also like the Tabernacle Video, which is good too. There is one on the Temple of Solomon too.
> 
> ...



Very helpful, thank you Scott!


----------



## SRoper (Nov 9, 2006)

Ah, I see it has received the prestigious "the Best Tabernacle" seal!


----------



## Scott (Nov 9, 2006)

"Ah, I see it has received the prestigious "the Best Tabernacle" seal!"


----------

